# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Del City Police

## Thunder

I'm not sure if anyone remember the shooting that took place months ago at Eagle Point Apartments?  That is where I live and on that one night, the police went to far (breaking the law).

My brother's long time close friend, Jeremy, a great person. Anyways, Jeremy was with his buddies and there was other people there. 

Somehow, I saw them outside and this one guy came out with a gun, pointing at Jeremy first.  I was shocked when I saw Jeremy pulled out a gun, cuz I didn't know he even had one.  The conflicts got heated and Jeremy panicked in self defense.  My eyes, I saw it.  They all scattered in panic and this guy was just laying there.

I never trust those Del City Police, they act like they are above the law.

After all of it, I think the next day or so, the police busted into my mom's house without a search warrant.  Nothing at all!  They all swarmed into the house while she was on the computer.  She had her hearing aid off and the whole thing really scared the hell out of her. 

The reason they did that, because Jeremy is always at the house (brother's close friend).  Still, that gave them no lawful force entry into her house.  They did not see him enter the house.  They had no clue where he was.  Jeremy wasn't there.  The police used force on my mom, held her back, she was angry, trying to get her hearing aid, but they was downright aggressive.  

I told mom that she should've sued the department.

Now, months gone by, Jeremy is going to be released from jail soon with tracking monitor.  He was downright innocent and panicked in self defense.  

I just do not appreciate how the Del City police falsify the reports and tricked the DA into being harsh on Jeremy.

That guy could have killed Jeremy.

Thankfully, Jeremy won, and he will regain his freedom.

----------


## Midtowner

Did Jeremy have a conceal and carry permit?  

If not, I really don't have a problem with him being treated like a criminal.  Considering the sort of person Del City cops are used to dealing with, they probably assumed (and in most cases, they'd be right) that Jeremy was the aggressor.  

We're talking about an area where there's a lot of gang activity, gun play is not all that uncommon.

Hopefully, your friend learned that he might be running with the wrong crowd. 

It sounds to me like you have a lot of misdirected anger at the cops.  They were doing their jobs.  I would have probably suspected your friend at first as well.  These days, no one tells the truth when the cops talk to them, so not only is it tough for the police to figure out who is guilty, but now, since the people in those parts of town are afraid of being "snitches," it's also hard to figure out who is innocent.

This time, your friend is lucky that the D.A. thinks the self-defense card is effective.  That just as easily might not have been the case.  He needs to consider changing his life so that he doesn't end up in this situation ever again.

----------


## Thunder

He did not have a permit, so shame on him.

It is just the fact of the police's excessive force to enter my mom's house solely based on the decision that Jeremy hanged out there and occasionally slept there.

He wasn't the aggressor.  

I agree, this is a bad area.  I've live here for over 2 years and being deaf, everything is fine so far.  The only issue I had was a kid (or more than one) stole a blue bird that I had staked into a flower pot.

Of course, I was upset about that and mom bought me another one (green) and it remains indoor at all time. LoL

Jeremy learned.  He is a daddy of two.  One was born while he is in jail.  

He is going to stay away from the conflicts, drama, all those stuff.

My brother had another good friend, Gregory, he was killed several months ago on the south side of OKC for no reason.  Gregory was a great guy and helped my mom (my brother is friggin lazy).  The shooter turned himself in.

My brother, he is smart enough to stay away from those things and not get too involved.  It just sucks that some of his friends have conflicts with whoever, but my brother don't get into it.

----------


## Midtowner

We all know now that Jeremy wasn't the aggressor.  You knew it from the beginning.  The cops, however, did not.  For all they knew, they had a murderer on the loose, and that is a top-priority case.  

In cases like that, officers will execute no-knock warrants (like they did at his mother's place) because they fear for their own lives.  

Imagine you're a police officer going after a murder suspect.  If that person indeed is guilty of murder, they probably know that they are only an arrest and a trial away from having a needles stuck in their arm.  That'll make them do desperate things. 

In this case, the police wanted to arrest Jeremy before he could get to a weapon which he might have used to hurt one of the arresting officers.  

They continued to search his mother's house because they were looking for a gun.  They also didn't want her interfering in the search or going for a weapon or doing anything to jeopardize the police officers' safety.  

As far as them searching the house in the first place, they had a warrant, and therefore, every right to search it.

Hopefully Jeremy learns his lesson.  It sounds like he has.  Hopefully, he'll work hard to become a good father to his two kids.  Having guns around and people with guns around is definitely not in the best interest of his kids.

If you try to be objective and look at it from a law enforcement standpoint, while the police may appear to have been heavy-handed, the situation seemed to demand that.

----------


## Redskin 70

> I'm not sure if anyone remember the shooting that took place months ago at Eagle Point Apartments?  That is where I live and on that one night, the police went to far (breaking the law).
> 
> My brother's long time close friend, Jeremy, a great person. Anyways, Jeremy was with his buddies and there was other people there. 
> 
> Somehow, I saw them outside and this one guy came out with a gun, pointing at Jeremy first.  I was shocked when I saw Jeremy pulled out a gun, cuz I didn't know he even had one.  The conflicts got heated and Jeremy panicked in self defense.  My eyes, I saw it.  They all scattered in panic and this guy was just laying there.
> 
> I never trust those Del City Police, they act like they are above the law.
> 
> After all of it, I think the next day or so, the police busted into my mom's house without a search warrant.  Nothing at all!  They all swarmed into the house while she was on the computer.  She had her hearing aid off and the whole thing really scared the hell out of her. 
> ...


So Jeremy shoots another person, you claim in self defense (not) and typical its the cops fault.?????
The police hada no knock warrent.  THere were plenty of other witnesses to the shooting.........."Jeremy" is lucky he is even getting out.

Sleep with the dogs and you will get fleas, birds of a feather flock together. etc etc etc.
"Jerremy" is not an innocent as the fresh fallin snow, caught in the middle and falsely accused
He is a banger, plain and simple and will have a short life,
Hope this helps some :Tiphat:

----------


## mmonroe

Damn we can be harsh in these forums sometimes.

----------


## flintysooner

> ... this one guy came out with a gun ... Jeremy pulled out a gun ... The conflicts got heated ... Jeremy panicked ...


Guns, conflict, and panic are never good together.

----------


## PennyQuilts

Jeremy is running with people who kill and die.  He has two kids - married to their mom?  Supporting them?  He pulled a gun but had no permit.  What is harsh about laying his prognosis on the line?  This young man is going to end up dead if he doesn't completely change direction.   Assuming he is supporting his children, who is going to take care of them, then?  Is he exposing the children, his mother and his children's mother to dangerous people?  Jeremy's only chance is to change his ways.  Being blunt may not help but won't hurt.  If we were just talking about hurt feelings, I'd say hush.  We are talking about lives.  

Still, anyone who hasn't learned his lesson, or who doesn't see a problem with that whole life style probably isn't going to be swayed by public comment, anyway.

----------


## Thunder

Shouldn't the warrant be shown to my mom?

They all know my mom.  They all know she can't hear, unless she got her hearing aid on.

I say they should've approach her first at the door and make sure she is hearing them and understanding.

This specific case is a risk to a department, especially when a person being hearing impaired or deaf is involved.  The police should know that.

Jeremy has been supporting his daughter then another one came out while he was in jail.  He is going to be with his girlfriend and kids when he is released soon.  He promised to change and to stay away from being around conflicts.

He is young, plenty of time to live.

----------


## Midtowner

No Thunder.  When the police are searching for a suspected murderer, they are not required to knock first and give the murderer time to arm himself or time to jump in a car and lead them on a high speed pursuit.  The no-knocks are being executed a lot more these days.  In my opinion, that's fine.  It gives suspects less time to destroy evidence or try to injure their arresting officers.  

Yeah, your friend wasn't there, but he could have been.  

I just don't see where, based on what you've told us, the police were out of line.

----------


## Redskin 70

> Damn we can be harsh in these forums sometimes.


You should see me when I decide to get ugly.....I am behaving.
May .........................nah...............never mind :Tiphat: 

Can anyone define "biased" and indicate how it is a choice and representative word for the original  and secondary post?????

----------


## GWB

> Shouldn't the warrant be shown to my mom?
> 
> They all know my mom.  They all know she can't hear, unless she got her hearing aid on.
> 
> I say they should've approach her first at the door and make sure she is hearing them and understanding.
> 
> This specific case is a risk to a department, especially when a person being hearing impaired or deaf is involved.  The police should know that.
> 
> Jeremy has been supporting his daughter then another one came out while he was in jail.  He is going to be with his girlfriend and kids when he is released soon.  He promised to change and to stay away from being around conflicts.
> ...


You say the police all know your mom?  That's very telling.  Seems you folks have a "not so fine reputation" with the Del City police department.  That being the case, the police had every right to do what they did.  It seems to me you need to choose better friends to hang out with.  If you did that, I'm sure the police will not be visiting you as often as they apparently have been.  Just saying.

----------


## jsibelius

> You say the police all know your mom?  That's very telling.  Seems you folks have a "not so fine reputation" with the Del City police department.  That being the case, the police had every right to do what they did.  It seems to me you need to choose better friends to hang out with.  If you did that, I'm sure the police will not be visiting you as often as they apparently have been.  Just saying.


Not necessarily.  You can't assume anyone who knows lots of policemen must be bad folks.  I know lots of policemen.  Because I hang around with them.  Which is why I generally agree with the other sentiments expressed here.  

Even if they knew the mother was deaf, they weren't under any obligation to give her advance warning they were coming in, in fact, they were under every obligation to handle it the way they did, for reasons previously mentioned.  You don't want to tip off a suspected murderer in case they really are a murder and they should decide to run away and hide while you're playing nice in the living room with mom, thus giving them the chance to murder again.  That's a bad thing.  Sure, it was a bad deal for mom, who got scared out of her wits, but public safety has to be the first consideration.

----------


## Thunder

> You say the police all know your mom?  That's very telling.  Seems you folks have a "not so fine reputation" with the Del City police department.  That being the case, the police had every right to do what they did.  It seems to me you need to choose better friends to hang out with.  If you did that, I'm sure the police will not be visiting you as often as they apparently have been.  Just saying.


Mom had been in an abusive marriage and the police were always out there.  She is divorced now and dad is in another town.

----------


## mmonroe

Thunder, it sounds like to me that your family needs to move away from there and find a new community that better suits your needs.  It's the whole reason why my family stopped living in west okc and moved back to mwc.

----------


## Redskin 70

The plot thickens
Mom didnt live in Del CIty at the time but in MW City.
It wasnt the Del City Poolice but MWC that went a knockin
The door wasnt kicked down .....mom  opened it
Jermey was hiding in the closet.
You  "somehow" didnt see the shooting cause you wernt there unless....
you were in the car that did the drive by.
It didnt happen as you say.
The shooting victim was at a party and he was beaten  senseless   by two people with ball bats.
He was able to leave the "dope party" and was shot nearly a block from the Eagle point.
He was dropped 9as in shot) in the parking lot of the Value place.................your memory coming back yet.....................want me to continue..................

Ok...........so your saying  your a witness to this but you  never revealed this to the police.......................
And if your a witness................Im back to my original question............you were in the car that did the drive by of this guy after he left..................
and yes your right, the Poolice do "know" your mama very well and your brother and.........................do I go on.
You should obey the law of the hole...........when you ra ealize you dug a hole for your self....stop diggin.
As for Jeremy W..........there is a good good reason he was released with out charges.................... :Tiphat: 

Amazing what youcan discover with a FOIR

----------


## Karried

wow...

What's a FOIR ?

----------


## Redskin 70

> wow...
> 
> What's a FOIR ?


Fredom of Information or open records request............ :Tiphat:

----------


## Thunder

Redskin, you're totally funny with your imagination.  

Mom lives in Del City for at least 15 years.  

You may need to take up reading class. I said, she was on the computer.  My brother answered the door.

Jeremy was gone with his mom.  They were scared and tried to leave the state.

There was a reason for me to be walking outside.  The rest is up to your imagination.

There was no "dope" party. LoL

Jeremy wasn't beaten up by people with bats and he wasn't shot. LoL

I should obey the law? I didn't break any law. LoL

mmonre, we do not need to move away.  We're perfectly fine here.

Thanks for the post of humor, Redskin.

----------


## Redskin 70

I never said that Jeremy was beaten up, I said the fella that was shot was beaten up.
The report  is clear, Jeremy was found hiding  a closet.
The fella that was shot  wasnt shot at Eagle point...........LOL
lol
LOL
Your imagination has run amuck

----------


## mmonroe

Alright, so don't move.  I'd rather live in a safe neighborhood that doesn't have a history of violence, you stay put.

----------


## Thunder

> As for Jeremy W..........there is a good good reason he was released with out charges....................


Well, you looked up the wrong Jeremy! LoL  His last name does not start with W and he was not released...yet.

Have a nice day.  :Smile:

----------


## OU Adonis

Not all police are good either.  My sister was shot 15 times and they don't even have a police report on it.  I can't say much more because its in the lawyers hands.  Police are people too and can make mistakes.

FYI- if your in your house you don't need a conceal and carry permit.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> FYI- if your in your house you don't need a conceal and carry permit.


True enough but the original post said:  "Somehow, I saw them outside and this one guy came out with a gun, pointing at Jeremy first. I was shocked when I saw Jeremy pulled out a gun, cuz I didn't know he even had one. The conflicts got heated and Jeremy panicked in self defense. My eyes, I saw it. They all scattered in panic and this guy was just laying there."

----------


## Thunder

Yeah, it was outside.

Personally, Jeremy should only be charged with carrying a weapon without permit.

He was set to be released next month and wear a tracking monitor on his ankle, but the crazy DA managed to delay the court date until December.

I will not be voting for this DA again.

Note - Feel free to pass along this forum topic to the DA.

----------

